# IV placement



## mamacase1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I need to know what CPT code to use for IV placement but no meds given in our Family Practice office? The IV access so med can be given at home.


----------



## Krzysztof (Sep 29, 2011)

CPT 36000 would be used for the placement of a saline or hep lock (when no other infusion service is being provided in your office on that DOS).


----------

